# Expandable Batons



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I am just wondering is it legal for a civilian to carry a expandable baton? Does each states law vary or is there one univeral law againt them?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It varies by state - but, no state I know of lets a civilian have 1 legally.

Just get a maglight.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

It would probably fall under any state law for "black jack or billy club" type weapons.Check your state codes for those and you can usually use that as a "rule of thumb" on batons


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> It varies by state - but, no state I know of lets a civilian have 1 legally.
> 
> Just get a maglight.


I called AZ DPS and asked if it was legal to own an expandable or collapsable baton. It is legal here. Here's the Arizona Revised Statute regarding this.

A.R.S. 13-3101
7. "Prohibited weapon" means, but does not include fireworks imported, distributed or used in compliance with state laws or local ordinances, any propellant, propellant actuated devices or propellant actuated industrial tools that are manufactured, imported or distributed for their intended purposes or a device that is commercially manufactured primarily for the purpose of illumination, including any of the following:
(a) Explosive, incendiary or poison gas:
(i) Bomb.
(ii) Grenade.
(iii) Rocket having a propellant charge of more than four ounces.
(iv) Mine.
(b) Device that is designed, made or adapted to muffle the report of a firearm.
(c) Firearm that is capable of shooting more than one shot automatically, without manual reloading, by a single function of the trigger.
(d) Rifle with a barrel length of less than sixteen inches, or shotgun with a barrel length of less than eighteen inches, or any firearm that is made from a rifle or shotgun and that, as modified, has an overall length of less than twenty-six inches.
(e) *Instrument, including a nunchaku, that consists of two or more sticks, clubs, bars or rods to be used as handles, connected by a rope, cord, wire or chain, in the design of a weapon used in connection with the practice of a system of self-defense.*
(f) Breakable container that contains a flammable liquid with a flash point of one hundred fifty degrees Fahrenheit or less and that has a wick or similar device capable of being ignited.
(g) Chemical or combination of chemicals, compounds or materials, including dry ice, that is placed in a sealed or unsealed container for the purpose of generating a gas to cause a mechanical failure, rupture or bursting of the container.
(h) Combination of parts or materials that is designed and intended for use in making or converting a device into an item set forth in subdivision (a) or (f) of this paragraph.
B. *The items set forth in subsection A, paragraph 7, subdivisions (a), (b), (c) and (d) of this section do not include any firearms or devices that are registered in the national firearms registry and transfer records of the United States treasury department or any firearm that has been classified as a curio or relic by the United States treasury department.*


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

That's good question. When I retired, that was the one carry item I tried to keep. Nope! Had to turn it in with my service gear.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Years back in Ohio having a cool one with a friend, and some bar room bad boy threw a glass at him. BG makes his charge, and my friend stopped him dead in his tracks with a baton. Friend was arrested for assult and battery. 
Judge dismissed charges in court only because my friend had about three witnesses and the owner of the bar was there. Still cost him more than a few bucks to get it settled. Bad boy stayed away from him after that.


----------

